# Spraying trim - new construction only ?



## Philly Painter (Dec 24, 2007)

I see alot of guys post about spraying trim. I am assuming that you must be spraying trim in new construction only, as I can't see it being productive time wise to do all the taping you'd have to do to spray trim on a repaint.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

In general. Yes.

There are a few that spray trim on repaints.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Pretty much

Some do like to spray everything

But occupied re-paint most don't


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

on exterior repaint We spray boxing, and siding most of the time.

Interior repaint we brush and roll everthing.

new work spray everything


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Same here new construction spray it 
occupied repaint do it by hand.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

do you not have problems with overspray flashing through on the wall color?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> do you not have problems with overspray flashing through on the wall color?


Shouldnt, if you sand it down a little and bury it under a couple of coats of wall paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> do you not have problems with overspray flashing through on the wall color?


No, take a 120 sanding screen and sand around moldings, then cut in the walls a couple times. NP


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> do you not have problems with overspray flashing through on the wall color?


I spray the trim, mask it and then spray walls. Sounds like a lot of work, the results are worth it.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

spray trim new const. brush trim re-paints<<<<penatrol


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess I'm not utilizing my sprayer to its full potential. I mean I've used it to spray interior stuff, like built-ins and mantles

























But if you don't mind, let me ask a few questions about spraying trim.

1. How do you handle sashes? Do you tape/plastic off the inside of the window jams somewhere and then go back and paint sashes?

2. what about base/shoe? Often when I get a house the hardwood has been laid. Do you paper off the whole floor in the house? Drop cloths only? 

3. as you can see in the above pix, most of the windows I do have capitals on them, masking them is going to be a huge PITA and time consuming.

4. 99% of my jobs are latex( manor hall semi) do you thin paint when you spray? I use an Airlesco 460 and don't have a problem pushing high build primer through it.

5 Spraying walls- typically I spray primer and ceilings before the trim goes on and then prep/paint trim and cut in walls and roll out with an 18". Do you mask all the previously sprayed trim and then do walls? `I'm guessing you spray walls before the trim goes on and then prep and spray trim and cut wall back in right?

And lastly, I asked about flashing through and am still curious about that. Do you not find that when you spray, say for instance, the side of a door casing, that you get a significant amount of overspray that when it dries leaves a different texture then the walls that comes through even when sanding, cutting in and rolling out?

Sorry for so many questions but this is something that I felt could take my work to another level but have been wary because of what seems to be an excessive amount of extra work and steps invloved.

~Keith


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

the base might throw dust up...I brush all my base, 
tape all windows wit clear plastic so light can still shine threw..
when you spraying the side off frames angle your gun to spray vertical use a small fan tip like a 210 310 with a fine filter ..
i never have any issues with texture differnce every now an then might have small amount of bleed but easliy fixed with an extra brush over 
i spray everything but the wall color I cut that in an roll with an 18" roller


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I spray all my new construction, repaints I do only if the floor coverings are being pulled up, otherwise I hand-bomb it  

Cheers


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Boden

Spraying sashes doesnt work, particularly on double hungs. You end up with a line at the bottom of the lower sash because the window is closed and the bottom of the sash is obscured. For base and shoe, prefinish them with primer and a coat, then fill the holes and brush them out final coat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't spray the windows, by the time i pay someone to mask it off, i can brush it out by hand. If there is a lot of decrative header at the top of the window i will spray that.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

New construction everything gets sprayed - walls and trim. In kitchen repaints (cabinet repaint jobs) we spray everything cabinets and trim.

The only thing with spraying is sometimes it is just as easy to simply brush or roll. In some cases set up and break down takes as long as simply getting in and just doing the job.

For me I access each part of the job and then determine (based on past work) which will work to my advantage. I guess there really is no right or wrong answer to this, it is personal preferance but you can get a better finish with a sprayer.:thumbsup:


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Boden
> 
> Spraying sashes doesnt work, particularly on double hungs. You end up with a line at the bottom of the lower sash because the window is closed and the bottom of the sash is obscured. For base and shoe, prefinish them with primer and a coat, then fill the holes and brush them out final coat.


Most of our windows are Vinyl, so we are only dealing with the casings. With wood windows we remove the openers.

I'm assuming you good folks don't run into many Vinyl windows in the States??

Cheers


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CobraCDN said:


> I'm assuming you good folks don't run into many Vinyl windows in the States??
> 
> Cheers


 
We see them in development houses but not in custom homes, at least in our neck of the woods.


----------

